# Freilauf defekt?



## yb2020 (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Hab mir soeben ein Wethepeople Reason 2016 BMX occasion gekauft. Wurde sehr wenig gebraucht und sieht super aus. Bin absolut Neuling und hab keine Ahnung, auch von Fachbegriffen, etc. Daher versuch ich mal meine Frage so bildlich wie nur möglich zu beschreiben: Wenn ich die Pedalen nach hinten trete hab ich Freilauf, nach vorne Treten rollt das Bike. Allerdings muss ich betrachtet vom Hinterrade, resp. Freilauf, eine halbe Umdrehung treten, bis ich einen Widerstand habe und das BMX zu rollen beginnt. Aufgrund der Übersetzung auf die Pedalen ist das "Spiel" natürlich nicht so gross, trotzdem ist es sehr irritierend wenn es nicht gleich greift. Ist dies normal oder woran liegt dies? Ich vermute einen Defekt am Freilauf, bin mir aber nicht sicher und ein neuer Freilauf ist auch nicht ganz so günstig. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies normal ist und woran es liegen kann?


----------



## R.C. (13. Juni 2019)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass das eine Freecoaster Nabe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

